# I Can Draw Your Betta!



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi! If you want me to, I can draw your Betta! (I am not trying to copy anyone, I just thought that I could practice my art skills) 

Just show me a picture of your fishie(s), and answer the questions.
1. Tail type (e.g. Crowntail)
2. Color
3. Name of your fish (if it has a name)
4. How you want it to be drawn or details you want me to include. 
5. watercolor or pencil drawing?

Hope you guys like your art! I'm not as good as some people, but I try!

Starting the 13th of August, I'll be really busy with school and homework, so please allow a little more time for your painting to be finished. I'll try to get it done asap though! 

*To avoid crazy chaos, I'm only drawing 3 fish at a time, so make sure you look to see how many slots are open before you post a picture of your betta.*


Thanks!


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi
E E PK 
(Nameless)
Maroon pink


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok! I'll start on drawing your fish.:-D


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's your fish painting! Hope you like it! If you have anything else you want me to add to it just let me know.:-D


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

All 3 slots are open! Anyone want a betta painting?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Chili? Red VT.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Aww he's so cute! I'll start painting him.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

It's done, but I'm waiting for it to dry.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's Chili! Hope you like it. I love his name! If I need to add anything or something you can tell me.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

All slots are currently open! Does anyone want a betta painting/drawing? I can also draw other types of fish.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Here's Chili! Hope you like it. I love his name! If I need to add anything or something you can tell me.


AWWWW! Its so cute!! Thank you so much!!
If you like You could do a quick one of Oscar!


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

Could you do Poseidon? Mustard gas halfmoon.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Sure I will! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

One more slot open!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

here's Oscar! I did it in pencil because I couldn't get the colors quite right.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's OK! It's adorable!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Poseidion is finished! I'm just waiting for it to dry so it doesn't get wet paint allover the scanner


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! My scanner is currently acting up.:redmad: Please no painting requests until I get the problem fixed. Thanks for understanding!:-D


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! The scanner problem is fixed. Here's poseidion. ;-) Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## kschill83 (Jun 30, 2015)

If you have open slots :3 You're paintings are adorable!









1. Crowntail
2. Red 
3. Blasto
4. He has a random cool blue color at the beginning of his dorsal fin
5. Watercolor


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's Blasto! If you want me to add anything just ask so.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ooops, it's upside down. Let me try again.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Kip? HMPK


----------



## yellowfish (Jul 26, 2015)

I love your paintings! Here's my fish if you have time
1. delta tail
2. yellow
3. marigold
5.watercolor


----------



## kschill83 (Jun 30, 2015)

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Ooops, it's upside down. Let me try again.


I'd love it if you could just a touch of blue to the front part of his top spikes, if you could  If not, I still love it! I saved it then flipped the image, but it didn't save very well... is there any way to get the actual file?

If you have time, I'd love one of my other betta as well  You're watercolor paintings are adorable!

Chester, male, veiltal, orange w/ black specs


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Yay! The scanner problem is fixed. Here's poseidion. ;-) Sorry for the inconvenience.


Aww! I love him! Thank you so much!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Your Welcome, BettaPoseidon! And Kschill83, I'll try to re-scan the photo (and make sure I don't scan it up-side-down) and then post it.


----------



## kschill83 (Jun 30, 2015)

BubblesTheBlueBetta said:


> Your Welcome, BettaPoseidon! And Kschill83, I'll try to re-scan the photo (and make sure I don't scan it up-side-down) and then post it.


Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ugh. Scanner problems again. Hopefully I can fix it a.s.a.p. Sorry for the inconvenience. :|


----------

